# No Tipping- Anywhere



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Meet the smiling millennials who hope to end tipping- everywhere. Credit to Uber for showing the way










"Skedaddle, a New York-based bus chartering service that allows anyone to create a route and find other riders, is launching an Initial Coin Offering, or ICO, in January to fund a side project that aims to eliminate tipping in the service industry. ...ratings that then follow an employee from one job to another throughout the full gig economy. They also function as a "reward" for the worker in lieu of a tip."

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...aunches-ico-to-end-tipping-altogether-2017-11

EDIT- sent them a note to consider a badge system as well


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Sickening.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I actually read the article and all I can say is that I hope they fail, spectacularly, crash and burn into ashes from which nothing can be reconstituted.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Let's find a relative of theirs who is a waitress, bartender etc. Stiff 'em. Repeatedly, by different customers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

That is awesome and one small step hopefully it will catch on.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is awesome and one small step hopefully it will catch on.


You're a complete jerk

People in the service industry are among the lowest paid workers in the economy. Service workers from waitresses to bartenders and Uber drivers have no benefits and need tips.

Ratings service workers and awarding something in leiu of cash is insulting


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

What pricks


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> You're a complete jerk
> 
> People in the service industry are among the lowest paid workers in the economy. Service workers from waitresses to bartenders and Uber drivers have no benefits and need tips.
> 
> Ratings service workers and awarding something in leiu of cash is insulting


I would say that retail workers are lower paid than "service" workers especially when you account for tips. If you lower the tip amount compensation goes up to at least minimum wage. Now there could be an argument that min wage should go up for everyone but that is a different argument.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

I'll give them a rating to help them fund their project.



Drivincrazy said:


> Let's find a relative of theirs who is a waitress, bartender etc. Stiff 'em. Repeatedly, by different customers.


Don't forget to leave a note that says "5 Stars."


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Took a young waitress to work yesterday. Poor thing, she works at one of our favorite lunch places. Can't wait to tip 5* next time I see her. She didn't even have the decency to rate me.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MHR said:


> Took a young waitress to work yesterday. Poor thing, she works at one of our favorite lunch places. Can't wait to tip 5* next time I see her. She didn't even have the decency to rate me.


Yes! Write "*****" or "5-stars!" in the tip line of the receipt. Especially if it's a millennia server.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

So, they plan the route and bus goes from place to place picking people up? Sounds slow


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Wow. Who gonna drive for them? I hope those ****** go bankrupt. Such a bad idea..


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I see a low rated pax or a photo of young person lyft and I don’t take the ride. No tip. No thanks only 5 or 4.9 on lyft. Uber any less than 4.8 no thanks. Unless I’m on DF and just wanna get home with gas money


----------

